# A few HDR's that I have been messing with



## nos33 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

I am new here and would very much like to be part of the community.  I am very new to HDR and any kind of feedback on my photography is welcome.  Any criticism is also welcome because you can only learn from your mistakes. 

I have shot these pictures with my Nikon D5000, either the 18-55 VR DX lens or my wifes 70-300 Sigma lens.  EV set at -2 0 +2 and all are 3 shots.  They were combined with Photomatix 3.2.9 and some with 4.0.  Topaz Adjust was also used on some of them.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Provo (Oct 20, 2010)

they are not bad at all my suggestion is to continue to practice and don't rush things take your time even when you think your image is good enough for posting take a 5 min break and come back to the image and look at it chances are you will find something you might not like as much for instance in these shot's the blue is too strong and you have some minor halo's.

But man bravo for being a rookie you did good 
my favorite shot is the last one it offers awesome clarity in the focus area.


----------



## ann (Oct 20, 2010)

why not just post one or two at a time, that way, people are more apt to really look at the image.

I get paid to look at images and my eyes glazed over with the number and the way they ran together and so the human side of my brain said "forget" this !


----------



## nos33 (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks for the feedback.  i will post fewer per post in the future.  i just wanted to make my first post spectacular ha


----------



## McNugget801 (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks like someone was out shooting at Tintic. 

The major I problem I see with all of them is the lack of contrast.  Dont be scared of the micro-contrast slider when doing your tone mapping and certainly feel free to apply some more contrast post tone mapping.

When it comes to landscapes clouds really are major piece of the HDR puzzle...


----------



## nos33 (Oct 20, 2010)

you from around here mcnugget? and yes they are taken at the tintic mill


----------



## McNugget801 (Oct 20, 2010)

I live in Utah County.
I also shoot HDR and seek out abandoned places around Utah.
Like this


----------



## nos33 (Oct 21, 2010)

where in the world was that one taken? that is one bad ass picture


----------



## McNugget801 (Oct 21, 2010)

nos33 said:


> where in the world was that one taken? that is one bad ass picture



secret spot ... near park city


----------



## nos33 (Oct 21, 2010)

do tell.  i promise not to tell anyone else.  There is a little spot off of highway 89 kind of like that just without most of the junk.


----------



## xmtbiker (Oct 21, 2010)

I really liked the second one of the cabin and the graffiti one. The others had to much halo around the horizon for my tastes. Detracted from the overall HDR look to me. And some of the composition could have been more carefully looked at for the old broken down engine photos in particular. But other than that I really liked the look. Especially the crazy modern mixing with beautiful landscapes!


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

i agree with xmt

the 2nd one is actually really good

however, none of the others are really workin for me, i think it is because they are framed very tightly

but again, i do think the 2nd one is realllllllly good


----------



## nos33 (Oct 25, 2010)

of the group of them this one is my favorite.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2010)

What a cool spot to shoot models (nude even if there is nobody around)


----------



## 1994 (Oct 27, 2010)

Overall I think the images lack contrast and depth

Also the halos around the edges are disturbing, try fixing them later on with one of the originals in Photoshop.


----------

